# Spike president: Bellator reality show, major programming on way



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> Spike TV president Kevin Kay is the man responsible for bringing the Ultimate Fighting Championship and its popular reality TV series, The Ultimate Fighter, to the men's interest cable network in 2005. So it wasn't a surprise that Kay and Spike moved fast to replace the MMA programming void left once UFC parent company Zuffa announced its plans in August to move its product to the expansive Fox Sports Media Group platform in 2012.
> 
> What was a bit unexpected was Spike parent company Viacom's decision to purchase a majority stake in its next MMA property, Bellator Fighting Championships. Founded in 2008, the tournament-structured Bellator currently airs on MTV2 and EPIX, outlets also owned by Viacom.
> 
> ...




http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/mma/11/16/spike.president.interview/index.html?sct=mma_t2_a7


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This sounds like plans for Bellator Primetime. Either that or it'll get an extension. I think they can get five tournaments a season.


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Will be very interesting to see how their take on a reality show will pan out. With TUF the whole house thing and all the pranks and beef is getting a bit old, would be cool if they did something more "serious" where you would see more of the actual training and progression of each fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as they mentioned it would probably be the progression of the tournament winner. UFC on Primetime is the progression of the fighters training and not the competition. This would show the fighters dreams and aspirations.


----------

